# Clown and Anemone



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

I've yet to venture into the world of anemones and i'm ready to take the step, if it's not going to cost me an arm and a leg anyways! I have a breeded pair of true percs in my 24gal nano and i wanted ot get an anomone for them but unsure which would be best and wouldn't get TOO HUGE for the tank. what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Bubble tip would prob be your best option


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

will they host alrite? whereis a good place to get one? my lfs suck around here!!!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i called all my LFS and not one carries that. Petco carried a Condylactis Anemone for like $3, but i've seen them look like poo. where else could i get a bubble tip/bulb or is there something else?

just read up on the Condylactis Anemone and said its not a natural host but could work. says its a STARTER anemone so maybe i should try it? since i havnt had any exp with anemones. unless you think it'd be best to get teh bubble/bulb now


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard of condy anemonys eating fish, so i would be a little more worried about getting one. Why not a carpet anemony?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

if you can manage to get a bulb tip anemone then that will be your best bet. sebaes are also good anemones and tend to latch to rock work rather well. if you have 3-4" of sand in your tank then a long tentacle anemone would be a good bet.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i went to my lfs today and they had a bubble tip around 3" for $35. is that too much or sound good?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> i went to my lfs today and they had a bubble tip around 3" for $35. is that too much or sound good?


I almost paid 60 bucks for one the other day so yeah 35 is good


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sounds good, around here they cost 40 bucks


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

okay that's cool i'm going to go pick it up either tomorrow or tuesday.

yea i just read up more on the condy so i'm going to stay away from it. or maybe get it so it eats my damsels


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

hehe, i just got a condy, hes cute, hehe. he moves all over the tank, pretty active. he tried to be friends wit my heater, had to almost seperate them even though he was sittin next to it, not attached, but he lived. ill try to host him one day


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i still can't get those dang damsels out, grr. i'm going to go buy a condy and hope it eats them then il take the condy back to the LFS. i'll wast $4 to get those jerks out, lol!

i tried to leave the net in there so they got used to it and i could catch them. but my valentini puffer made a home in it so i took it out. then i tried the empty bottle with food in it. the morons couldnt find the opening to get in and just swam next to the bottle looking at the food in it. so...LETS GO CONDY, EAT MY DAMSELS!!!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

my condy is wit damsels, ha i hope he eats them. but i doubt it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i had a condy with my damsel and it never ate him, the damsel would lay on the tentacles of the condy and rest


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

get some pics of ur lil baby bubble tip, i wanna see


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

well i can always have hope









i'll try to geta pic this weekend. i dont have a digi so i have to bum my g/f


----------



## FishGameRock (Oct 30, 2005)

Damsels are related to clowns and can host corals/anemones just like clowns I'm sorry to say the condy probably won't work. Also you didn't mention your lighting and it's not a big deal if it sucks just feed the anemones chunks of meat if you didn't know.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i just got my BTA. yea i kinda fig it wouldnt really kill them. ill fig somehting out to get them later


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

post a pic you bastard!!!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i need a camera, lol! i really want to get a pic of my two new baby Ocellaris (bro got them for me thinking they were Percs, less than an inch). ill do my best to have them up soon!

I FINALLY CAUGHT TWO DAMSELS! lol, i had to leave the net in there for almost a week to just get two. put some food in it last night and two swam in and got em out, whoohoo!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damsels are monsters when it comes to actually getting them out of your tank. you should have seen me trying to capture that damn green clown goby i had in my 20g *yikes*.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i thought about tearing up the rock work to get them but it's a pain in the butt! plus my rock is finally getting a little color so i really dont want to mess with it.

...i had to move my clowns and BTA to my Desktop Tank (16gal) cuz i noticed a small hairline crack at the top of the 46gal, grr! so i have to tear it down and take it back in exchange for a new one. this will consume my entire Thursday and Friday. Doesn't help i have tests in all my classes, grr!


----------

